# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  ممكن استشاره عن صيغة تنازل اخواني عن حصصهم  من المنزل

## ALAA HADI

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على هذا المنتدى الرائع والجميل وهو عباره عن استفاده للجميع وفقكم الله وجزيل الشكر لكم  
انا من العراق وساكن في امريكا 
انا لديه 2 اخوان و3 خوات  وامي على قيد الحيات   وابي متوفي  يوجد بعض المشاكل في المنزل بسبب اخي الصغير وهويريد حصته  من المنزل   لكي يتنازل عن ورثه  للمنزل الذي نعيش فيه
ولكن اخواتي يريدون ان يتنازلوا  عن حصصهم لي انا؟ ووالدتي ايضا واخي الكبير ايضا كلهم يريدون ان يتنازلو عن حصصهم لي فقط اخي الصغير يرد ان ياخذ حصته
في هذه الحاله ماذا اعمل هل اذهب الى مكتب التثمين لكي يثمنوا  البيت واعطي لاخي الصغير نصيبه من المال  وهل يجوز ان يتنازلن اخواتي عن حصصهم من المنزل لي واخي الكبير ايضا
وهل يجوز ان تتنازل والدتي ايضا بحقها لي وهل استطيع شراء حصة اخي  وللعلم نحن لا نملك سواء هذا البيت فقط  
ارجو الرد السريع 
شكرا وبارك الله فيكم ارجوا من الله ان يوفقكم ويرعاكم

----------

